# 12 days of Xmas



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Christmas comes early here at Clean & Shiny!

As a thank you to all of you for the support over the last 12 months, we want to give something back!

We've put together 3 prizes worth over £400 to give away as an early Christmas present for a handful of lucky customers!

Entering couldn't be easier - just place an order with us, valued at £20 or more (excluding delivery), between 9/12/22 & 21/12/22 and you'll be automatically entered into the prize draw!

We will pick the winners live on instagram on the 21st, and get the items sent out to the lucky winners in time before Christmas!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Keep your eyes peeled this week when we'll be giving a full rundown of the prize packages, there will be extras on top of what is pictured above


----------



## JedyKnight (2 mo ago)

Im waiting for EU Shipping


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

JedyKnight said:


> Im waiting for EU Shipping


We are working on it -


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)




----------

